# Bacon .... Ends & Pieces



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2012)

I have used this bacon before and it has a good flavor.....  This pkg had good ratio of meat/fat so home it came with me...








Into a colander and on a pie tin to catch any fat.....  4 hours smoke at 175*F..... flipping every 20 min or so with tongs....

Lots of smokey aroma and flavor now... 







Onto a foil lined sheet pan and into the freezer to cool...  In a couple hours I will vac-pac into small usable pkgs.

for adding to beans, casseroles. chowder or other dishes for flavoring...   No point wasting your expensive delicious bacon when you have nice smokey ends and pieces...   You have got to be cheap to think up this stuff......  







Enjoy the pics.....     they make me hungry......   Dave


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 17, 2012)

What is its final destination Dave?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> What is its final destination Dave?


Joel, evening..... Right now, the E&P's are in vac bags and in the freezer.....  I'm thinking the bride will make some clam chowder soon, maybe some fried rice, maybe an open faced TBC on an english muffin cooked under the broiler, (tomato, bacon, cheese), I love beans and bacon too...  How about a fritatta with bacon crumble.....   everything is better with bacon.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... especially when it has extra smoke for a kick.... 

Whatdayathink ?????   Got any ideas ????     Dave


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 17, 2012)

Fritatta sounds good my friend.


----------



## jrp (Mar 17, 2012)

I use bacon ends in my venison summer sausage and bratwurst.


----------



## ronrude (Mar 17, 2012)

Bacon Bits are fairy dust for food.  Sprinkle some on a salad and "POOF",  you have a meal.

(From comedian Jim Gaffigan.)


----------



## venture (Mar 17, 2012)

We always have ends and odd pieces in the freezer.

So many ways to use them!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rich- (Mar 19, 2012)

Evening Dave, I'm with you on the bacon ends and pieces, I buy 3 pound packages of it at my local Cash and Carry, I have never tried doing a smoke on it, but since you have and it makes it better, I will do that the next time I buy a package.

I usually dump the whole package in a large skillet and fry it all up, then bag and freeze it, Then when I want to make the Mrs. her favorite, scrambled eggs with bacon, I have it already fried and ready to go. It also comes in real handy for making BLT's What I like is it is already in pieces, but I cut any larger pieces into small pieces, and then make the sandwich as normal, what is nice in this way is when taking a bite of the BLT, ya don't drag the whole slice of bacon out of the sandwich.

I have used it in green beans, steamed spinach, and any number of dish's using bacon.

Rich


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> Fritatta sounds good my friend.


Joel...... Fritatta's are good.... Bacon, cheese, left over spuds, broccoli etc.... They must be healthy and a good way to use left-overs....
 


jrp said:


> I use bacon ends in my venison summer sausage and bratwurst.


jrp.... I have bought the "mostly fat" packs to add to sausage too... I don't have a butcher near by that has pork fat for sale....
 


ronrude said:


> Bacon Bits are fairy dust for food.  Sprinkle some on a salad and "POOF",  you have a meal.
> 
> (From comedian Jim Gaffigan.)


 Quote:


Venture said:


> We always have ends and odd pieces in the freezer.
> 
> So many ways to use them!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


ron and venture..... Bacon has to be the most versatile food there is....  some high end bars are using it to flavor their "spirits" as seen on the food channel....  very creative folks....
 


Rich- said:


> Evening Dave, I'm with you on the bacon ends and pieces, I buy 3 pound packages of it at my local Cash and Carry, I have never tried doing a smoke on it, but since you have and it makes it better, I will do that the next time I buy a package.
> 
> I usually dump the whole package in a large skillet and fry it all up, then bag and freeze it, Then when I want to make the Mrs. her favorite, scrambled eggs with bacon, I have it already fried and ready to go. It also comes in real handy for making BLT's What I like is it is already in pieces, but I cut any larger pieces into small pieces, and then make the sandwich as normal, what is nice in this way is when taking a bite of the BLT, ya don't drag the whole slice of bacon out of the sandwich.
> 
> ...


Rich, That was something I did also.... Now they have added smoke...  I like it better with more smoke... DUH... cook them fully in the smoker or in the fry pan after smoke...


----------

